# Can I use a 20amp outlet receptical on a 15amp circuit?



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

abefroman said:


> Can I use a 20amp outlet receptical on a 15amp circuit?
> 
> I have a power strip I need to configure and it has a t plug on it like this one:
> http://cache.smarthome.com/images/4541w.jpg
> ...


Can you? sure, but its a code violation.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

chris75 said:


> Can you? sure, but its a code violation.


Thanks, I wont then.

Would a 15amp outlet work for a 20amp circuit? Or are they suppose to exactly match according to code?


----------



## theatretch85 (May 17, 2008)

abefroman said:


> Can I use a 20amp outlet receptical on a 15amp circuit?
> 
> I have a power strip I need to configure and it has a t plug on it like this one:
> http://cache.smarthome.com/images/4541w.jpg
> ...


Why not just replace the end on the power strip? Or better yet buy a new power strip that doesn't require a 20 amp plug on it.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

theatretch85 said:


> Why not just replace the end on the power strip? Or better yet buy a new power strip that doesn't require a 20 amp plug on it.


 Because I have to set the IP address, then bring it somewhere else and plug it in as fast as possible.


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

You can't put a 20 amp receptacle on a 15 amp circuit but you can put a 15 amp receptacle on a 20 amp circuit


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

dSilanskas said:


> You can't put a 20 amp receptacle on a 15 amp circuit but you can put a 15 amp receptacle on a 20 amp circuit


Thanks! Make sense now.

:jester:


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

dSilanskas said:


> You can't put a 20 amp receptacle on a 15 amp circuit but you can put a 15 amp receptacle on a 20 amp circuit


One more thing, same would go for a light switch right?

I can use a 15amp switch on a 20amp circuit, but shouldn't use a 20amp switch on a 15amp circuit, correct?


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont think that a light switch would matter. The reason for the receptacle is you have someone come into your house to do work. But they need a 20 amp receptacle for there tool. And you have a 20 amp receptacle on a 15 amp circuit well they are going to look at the 20 amp receptacle and say well there is 20 amps I will plug into that. You dont want them to mess up anything. Its basicly saying you have more power there than you really do.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

abefroman said:


> Thanks! Make sense now.
> 
> :jester:


 A 15a receptacle has 20a pass thru - so its OK


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

dSilanskas said:


> I dont think that a light switch would matter. The reason for the receptacle is you have someone come into your house to do work. But they need a 20 amp receptacle for there tool. And you have a 20 amp receptacle on a 15 amp circuit well they are going to look at the 20 amp receptacle and say well there is 20 amps I will plug into that. You dont want them to mess up anything. Its basicly saying you have more power there than you really do.


Thanks! I replaced the switch and a power outlet without starting a fire or electrocuting myself, which for me is a big accomplishment since I am a home improvement idiot. 

Thanks again for the help.

PS. for the 20 amp receptical I put in it my laundry room, which had the outlets on a 20 amp circuit.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

abefroman said:


> Thanks! I replaced the switch and a power outlet without starting a fire or electrocuting myself, which for me is a big accomplishment since I am a home improvement idiot.


I always thought that Abe Froman was the sausage king of Chicago. .

Beuller? Beuller?


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

Jim Port said:


> I always thought that Abe Froman was the sausage king of Chicago. .
> 
> Beuller? Beuller?


Yep, I'm the sausage king but not the home improvment king :laughing:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

abefroman said:


> One more thing, same would go for a light switch right?
> 
> I can use a 15amp switch on a 20amp circuit, but shouldn't use a 20amp switch on a 15amp circuit, correct?


on a 15 amp circuit, you use a switch rated_ at least_ 15 amps. On a 20 amp circuit, you use a switch rated_ at least_ 20 amps. The intent is so you cannot overload the switch on whatever circuit it is on.

In other words, you can use a switch rated for 100 amps on a 15 amp circuit if you want but you cannot use a 15 amp rated switch on a 100 amp circuit.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

nap said:


> on a 15 amp circuit, you use a switch rated_ at least_ 15 amps. On a 20 amp circuit, you use a switch rated_ at least_ 20 amps. The intent is so you cannot overload the switch on whatever circuit it is on.
> 
> In other words, you can use a switch rated for 100 amps on a 15 amp circuit if you want but you cannot use a 15 amp rated switch on a 100 amp circuit.


Sorry nap, switches are rated by load... so I can install 15 amp switch on a 20 amp circuit. So as long as the load is not more than the switch is rated for.

Check out 404.14 (A)


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

chris75 said:


> Sorry nap, switches are rated by load... so I can install 15 amp switch on a 20 amp circuit. So as long as the load is not more than the switch is rated for.
> 
> Check out 404.14 (A)


Yes, you are correct but let me add this:

a switch is rated for the load but since the circuit is what limits the load (ultimately) I prefer recommending a switch rated for the circuit since I have no idea what the installer is going to install on that switch.

Fair enough?

Yes, it goes above what the code allows but since when is the code the upper limit of what we can install?


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

nap said:


> Yes, you are correct but let me add this:
> 
> a switch is rated for the load but since the circuit is what limits the load (ultimately) I prefer recommending a switch rated for the circuit since I have no idea what the installer is going to install on that switch.
> 
> ...


 
I see your logic.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Good information from both on this topic
Thanks for the info & code reference to look up


----------

